# Has anyone used the American Grade Horse Registry?



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Horsey friends!

Wondering if anyone has used the American Grade horse registry:

American Grade Horse Registry (AGHR)

I have an unregistered rescue mare. I would mostly like it to establish DNA based proof of ownership. I would HATE to have someone one day come up and tell me something crazy like, OMG, that was my horse and she went missing....etc.....
....or god forbid, we get some California wildfires like in years past...

How much Validity does this have (in addition to bill of sale) with DNA on file. 

Would anyone know if they COULD establish what breed she is or mix of breeds. I'm just curious 

Thanks tons!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have no clue never heard of it, but would love to hear what others might have to say as well!
I know that you can DNA test dogs now to find out what their breeding is, so maybe you can with horses now too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I have never heard of a grade registry. A bill of sale and a brand inspection, as well as receipts of vet visits, board payments, etc, you should have more than enough proof that the horse is yours and you have been caring for it for X amount of time.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That registry is closed until further notice because of severe family illness.. If it's a legit registry why is it just kept up by one family? I've never heard of the grade registry and personally wouldn't put much into it.. Like riccilove said, having pictures, vet bills, and such will show that the horse is your's.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You can register your horse here

NetPosse.com

Is your mare from a rescue? If so, you have some kind of adoption contract? If not, you have your coggins? 
And you can brand or microchip. 
In addition to the things that Ricci listed. 

I'd also take good quality dated photos of your horse from all sides.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the update on the "grade" registry! I had no idea!!! Nor that it was "monitored" by one family. Kind of crazy if you ask me. 

Has anyone sent out for DNA testing though? I'm just curious  
I think my gals is some kind of QH or Appendix. She's a 16 HH red dun paint. Usually QH's? She has GIANT upper legs/shoulders though. Definitely bred for barrels, stops on a dime (I've been told). 

I picked her up from a lady who rescued her. She was shopping for a barrel horse and happened upon my big girl....who was emaciated, unshod and wallowing in her own mess. So sad. 

I really don't care WHAT breed or mix of breeds she is.....I'm just happy it was me who came by and gave her a wonderful home. She's my spoiled baby. LOVE LOVE her <3


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

Good call on the Microchip! I actually have the Vet coming out in the next month to check her teeth for a float. I'll have him add a chip to the roster (assuming she has never had one put in place!! I'll ask if he can scan her first!)

Thanks as always ladies and gents!

Have a fantastic week! and happy trails!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The DNA tests available don't give correct breeds at all. The same goes for the ones available for canines.


----------



## marymane (Feb 2, 2020)

If it's only for identification purposes then I don't see why other records wouldn't work fine like bill of sale, adoption contract, maintenance records. (And if I'm not mistaken when it comes to animals unless it's a very expensive breeding/show animal then whoever is making the claim it was theirs doesn't have much of a leg to stand on unless they also have some sort of identification, but even then). The only reason to want to register a horse would be to benefit from services the association can offer at least IMO, like association/breed specific shows that you can't get into without. Other than that I don't see why go through the trouble as any grade registry, whatever that means, wouldn't be able to offer those same services as an actual association. It's also not entirely unheard of for registered horses to change hands and their papers not be updated so the records there show the owner is someone else, but it's never made a deal of. Considering the condition she was in when rescued, I doubt anyone would be looking for her anyway sadly.

The purpose of a breed registry is really more to keep track of and promote the particular breed not just to make sure owners have identification as far as I understand it. And DNA tests can only give you likely types but not 100% accuracy. You'd be better just getting her chipped IMO and keeping her records somewhere safe. All I have for mine is a bill of sale and a coggins (and that is legally proof enough the horse is yours just as good as papers as far as I understand it).


----------

